# Exercise before flu jab.



## kingrollo (24 Sep 2020)

Got my flu jab booked Saturday .Been informed I will have a temperature check before the jab.

I don't want to miss my morning bike ride - but I am likely to finish my ride about an hour before the jab......

In theory I know this shouldn't raise my core temperature - but would it prudent to give the morning ride a miss tommorow ?


----------



## midlife (24 Sep 2020)

You will be fine  Had flu jab today and no temp taken, just the usual questions for a flu jab. 

Had they taken my forehead temp it would have been about 35, blooming cold waiting outside the portacabin in the drizzle....


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Sep 2020)

Had mine yesterday.
No temperature taken. Just asked if I was feeling well and as normal.
System actually worked better than it has in past years. We had to book a time slot. Arrived early, joined a queue of one other couple, papers checked and jabbed. Out before our due time. Lots of two metre tapes etc., but I was quite impressed how well it worked.
Saved all the pandemonium of a load of old dodders all going for one of their regular meetups and blocking the place chatting to other old dodderers they hadn't seen for a year.


----------



## tom73 (24 Sep 2020)

It's fine not a problem


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2020)

I'd just ridden 12 miles to my blood donoring, still perspiring, as the nurse took my temp. 
No problems with the reading, though I did explain I'd just finished riding.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2020)

Got mine next week. Ill be riding my bike there, so good luck to them if they want to take my temperature!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2020)

I can't get a flu jab until mid October


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2020)

I rode to my last flu jab / asthma check. No issues.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Sep 2020)

I’m jealous.
My surgery can’t fit me in for a flu jab for over a month and all the community pharmacies are only doing over 65s


----------



## Littgull (24 Sep 2020)

I had my flu jab last week and my temperature was taken before it at the surgery.


----------



## marinyork (24 Sep 2020)

It'll be fine. Good you actually got a jab at this early stage, that's pretty lucky.


----------



## bruce1530 (24 Sep 2020)

Got mine next week. Apparently it’s in a tent in the car park at the GPs.

By appointment only, don’t be early, don’t be late, bring ID, wear short-sleeved top. 

And in general, it’s not “lucky” that you’re getting a jab early, it’s cos they think you’re in a higher-risk group. :-(


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2020)

I've been told to report to my "normal" doc when in Stuttgart, which surprised me as I currently live in a different city. They said I should call when I'm there and they'll give me a slot.

I'm considered "High risk" because of Asthma, otherwise I wouldn't get it.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2020)

My wife got hers today without asking - went in for routine blood test and got a bonus flu jab. She's feeling a little rough tonight.


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Had mine yesterday.
> No temperature taken. Just asked if I was feeling well and as normal.
> System actually worked better than it has in past years. We had to book a time slot. Arrived early, joined a queue of one other couple, papers checked and jabbed. Out before our due time. Lots of two metre tapes etc., but I was quite impressed how well it worked.
> Saved all the pandemonium of a load of old dodders all going for one of their regular meetups and blocking the place chatting to other old dodderers they hadn't seen for a year.




I wouldn’t go any near the retirement thread we might be getting on in years but far from as you call us old dodderers.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Sep 2020)

Very fortunate here it seems, out for a cycle with Mrs Oldhippy and she mentioned that I should remember my flu jab and as we were passing local pharmacy stuck my head to ask and done ten minutes later.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I wouldn’t go any near the retirement thread we might be getting on in years but far from as you call us old dodderers.


I have been in there. I left for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I can't get a flu jab until mid October


Presumably something to do with your menstrual cycle?


----------



## Notafettler (25 Sep 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I’m jealous.
> My surgery can’t fit me in for a flu jab for over a month and all the community pharmacies are only doing over 65s


Do you have to prove your 65 or will they give it you if you look it?
Whats a community pharmacy?


----------



## Hicky (25 Sep 2020)

Don't worry, before a tour I had multiple jabs and advised that I might experience flu like symptoms within the next 48 hrs and avoid exercise....an hour and a half later...a fitness test! Army logic!


----------



## marinyork (25 Sep 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Do you have to prove your 65 or will they give it you if you look it?
> Whats a community pharmacy?



Yes they check it. You can get the pharmacist into a lot of trouble if there are reasons you should not be having it e.g. wrong vaccine given to the wrong age group.

A community pharmacy is just a pharmacy, to distinguish it from other venues like hospitals.


----------



## Notafettler (25 Sep 2020)

marinyork said:


> Yes they check it. You can get the pharmacist into a lot of trouble if there are reasons you should not be having it e.g. wrong vaccine given to the wrong age group.
> 
> A community pharmacy is just a pharmacy, to distinguish it from other venues like hospitals.


I am supposed to have a flu jab but they generally say you need an appointment but they never fit in with my non very busy lifestyle!
PS Asthma and 63 .....I think. Possibly dementia.


----------

